# TLODI



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

For one reason or another...some might say luck others will say karma..I had to postpone last weeks launch..then..well we know what happened to our POOR Joker....so....










9101805213683059250325
9101805213683017225433
and an international with no #.

Enjoy....:target:

Shawn


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

So what's it take to be an employee of TLODI??? I couldn't help but get nostalgic:







Can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

OH SHIT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> OH SHIT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Put a dollar in the swear jar....

And :target:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Here we go, Here we go, Here we gooooooo !!!

_Badboy's Badboy's what cha goin to do ??_

:ranger:opcorn::fencing:opcorn::spank: opcorn::mnopcorn::hn :clap2:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok League, we need to get organized, they have a cool logo








This should be good


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmmmm.....


Might add a few more this week.....




:blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

What set you off???


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Coop D said:


> What set you off???


Ex wife, daughter 2k miles away, cold weather, cant smoke indoors, GFs (and I use that term LOOSELY) wont come by if my kid are home, people getting smacked around, missed my family here....Just pick one...LOL

Shawn


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Loose women piss me off too!!!

Sorry to hear the kids are that far away. That would make me go crazy as well


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Coop D said:


> Loose women piss me off too!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear the kids are that far away. That would make me go crazy as well


Actually I ment the girls who I am seeing wont come around when have my boys..not that they were loose..LOL...

and I needed to make some room in the cooler..so....


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> Ex wife, daughter 2k miles away, cold weather, cant smoke indoors, GFs (and I use that term LOOSELY) wont come by if my kid are home, people getting smacked around, missed my family here....Just pick one...LOL
> 
> Shawn


These things too, shall pass !! :clock:

Hang on Snoopy !! :cheer2:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Shawn


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Snoopy!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> For one reason or another...some might say luck others will say karma..I had to postpone last weeks launch..then..well we know what happened to our POOR Joker....so....
> 
> *
> and an international with no #.*
> ...


Worrying Indeed! Hmmm, gonna start finding addresses again.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Your item was processed through and left our FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 facility on March 20, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 



Your item was processed through and left our WICHITA, KS 67276 facility on March 19, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 



Well the 2nd one isnt as exciting as the 1st one but what the hell....

ummm...oh yeah...BOOM!!!!




Shawn


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> Your item was processed through and left our FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 facility on March 20, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our WICHITA, KS 67276 facility on March 19, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> ...


LMAO... None of this >:scared: Or this > :faint2: But a little of this >opcorn::biggrin1: Now hear this!http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/movie_sounds/sounds_files_20081223_3107713/monty_python_holy_grail/hand_grenade.wav


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

where will all the destruction happen and when shall the bombs blow. the counter is counting down and will soon cease... boom.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been informed that there was a strike at my home today, But im doing my clark kent thing at work till 11, I will post up the aftermath then


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

so one landed, and there are what 3-1000 more out there???


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Well It would seem that Legion of Doom masterminds have been attempting to perfect some sort of nefarious doomsday explosives!!

Through much thought and carefull planning the diabolical ssutton219 has managed to heavily damage my secret headquarters :target::target:


















This may have hurt real bad!!:kicknuts:But I have a feelling the justice league isn't out for the count yethone:

Shawn there is some seriously amazing smokage here man!! Thank YOU!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn, sutton:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2: What!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

As much as TLODI will soon enough be The Legion Of Done, you have to admire the audacity in the target they picked. Impressive payload as well. Smoke em up Sean while planning the return fire. Nice Shawn, very nice!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

that was wild7even he hit there, i have a box waiting at home too, i dont know if im going home, good thing i work at a hotel


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A huh! The ol "Double Hit" trick eh? *In a Get Smart Voice* LOL.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh SnnnnnnAAAP!!!! The Troll has Rousted! :scared:


Ooooooo that's a nice!!!!!!!!


How cool is that?!



.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't understand Shawn is onto the Dark side now? Tell me it ain't so??

Nice hit for some light weights! :dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I don't understand Shawn is onto the Dark side now? Tell me it ain't so??
> 
> Nice hit for some light weights! :dunno:


I think Shawn felt sorry for them & is trying to make it a fairer battle. *Light Weights?*. ROTFLMAO....Love it! :biglaugh::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice hit, gotta love the Legion of Doom! :twisted:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Shawn is just smacking people over the head with a big Churchill (mushroom stamping)....


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sean.....Enjoy, i went through some wish lists and had a few you were looking for..i hope Jesse's hit a few he was wanting too...


Dave...I am on niether side but felt that I belonged more on the dark side with the mood I am in right now...light weights huh..well glad I am still working on yours..:twisted:


I just hope those who have recieved something finds something to enjoy.


Shawn


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

so here is the aftermath of the troll bomb, and all i can say is thank you these smokes look great, The el trufador is the only one ive had, and fac press my friend is a find for sure, This is not over


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

No I knew i was in trouble when the PO wont allow me to black out my address..so I have already ordered a real humi (was in the works before this but glad i did..LOL)


Jesse like the note said..you "deserved" an ass whooping and i hope the Oliva V and LFD and the JdN give it to ya..lol



enjoy!


Shawn


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice sticks!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> No I knew i was in trouble when the PO wont allow me to black out my address..so I have already ordered a real humi (was in the works before this but glad i did..LOL)
> 
> Jesse like the note said..you "deserved" an ass whooping and i hope the Oliva V and LFD and the JdN give it to ya..lol
> 
> ...


 That V does look awsome, Nice hit you were dead on with me


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Shawn is doing research... I am very scared of the rest of the hits!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> No* I knew i was in trouble when the PO wont allow me to black out my address.*so I have already ordered a real humi (was in the works before this but glad i did..LOL)
> 
> Jesse like the note said..you "deserved" an ass whooping and i hope the Oliva V and LFD and the JdN give it to ya..lol
> 
> ...


HaHahahahaha....Jesse, send it to me Brother


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Actually... Jesse, do a post titled 

"Shawn's PO Address"


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

For some unknown reason:










They say I'm all better now...

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *ssutton219*
> _No* I knew i was in trouble when the PO wouldn't allow me to black out my address.*_





Tashaz said:


> HaHahahahaha....Jesse, send it to me Brother


Hmmmmmmm........... why would you want him to do that? :dunno:

:rofl: We'ze all gonna need it sooner or later! :biggrin:

.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> For some unknown reason:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Legion of Doom is at full force now..


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> HaHahahahaha....Jesse, send it to me Brother


 I didnt even think of that, Oh Warren, we will strike, What we talked about, Maybe get My friend involed too, if you get my drift?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I didnt even think of that, Oh Warren, we will strike, What we talked about, Maybe get My friend involed too, if you get my drift?


Your on Jesse, as discussed. LMAO..Oh joy! time to play again.:mischief::mischief::mischief::clock:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Ok League, we need to get organized, they have a cool logo
> 
> This should be good


It's a great logo..... and a great album as well. Well done, Shawn, great hits, and great obscure music reference!


----------

